# Danzan Ryu



## Sensei Becker (Feb 5, 2019)

I want to incorporate more of the go to wazas in Daito Ryu and Danzan Ryu into Kenpo Karate. I like the Ken Ju Ryu idea.


----------



## wab25 (Feb 7, 2019)

What is in Danzan Ryu that is not in Kenpo? What specifically are you looking for?


----------



## Sensei Becker (Feb 8, 2019)

There is not that much Danzan Ryu in Kenpo. Kenpo is not jiujitsu. Kenpo is generally Kosho Ryu and Shorin Ryu. Go do your homework.


----------



## wab25 (Feb 8, 2019)

Kenpo Karate or Kenpo JuJitsu - Georgia Kenpo

The founders of both Kenpo (at least the stuff we have today in the states) and Danzan Ryu trained together. Their roots intersect as they worked on their arts together. I was guessing that this was why you were interested in adding Danzan Ryu to your Kenpo, as opposed to Yoshin Ryu Jujitsu, or any of the other Japanese jujitsu systems.

What specifically are you looking to add, from Danzan Ryu? Its really hard to help you out, if I don't know what you are looking for. "Jujitsu" is a term that can mean quite a wide variety of things, most of which, are not what you are looking for.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 8, 2019)

Sensei Becker said:


> There is not that much Danzan Ryu in Kenpo. Kenpo is not jiujitsu. Kenpo is generally Kosho Ryu and Shorin Ryu. Go do your homework.


Time to get your panties unbound.


----------



## Sensei Becker (Feb 10, 2019)

There were two different outfits. Kenpo and Danzan Ryu might have been in Hawaii but didnt train together. Those guys in Kenpo acted like thugs. Ed Parker and Mitosi are fakes.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 10, 2019)

Sensei Becker said:


> There is not that much Danzan Ryu in Kenpo. Kenpo is not jiujitsu. Kenpo is generally Kosho Ryu and Shorin Ryu. Go do your homework.


Maybe don't get so aggressive in reply to a simple question.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 10, 2019)

Sensei Becker said:


> There were two different outfits. Kenpo and Danzan Ryu might have been in Hawaii but didnt train together. Those guys in Kenpo acted like thugs. Ed Parker and Mitosi are fakes.


This begs the question: why are you connected to kenpo?  Why do you want to incorporate elements of Daito Ryu and Danzan Ryu into kenpo? I mean, if you feel Parker and Mitose we both fakes and all...?


----------



## MT Admin Team (Feb 10, 2019)

It seems perhaps a reminder of the Rules is in order:


Bob Hubbard said:


> *1.10.2 No Art bashing. *
> 
> No one art is "the best", no one "style" is the best. All have their strengths and weaknesses. Do your research and find what best fits your ability and need.
> 
> ...


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 14, 2019)

Prof. Chow did a lot of training with the Danzan-Ryu crowd in the early days.  Ed Parker was a Judo blackbelt before he started under Prof. Chow.  

The early training was called "Kenpo Jujitsu".  Many of the grappling aspects were removed as the art became more commercial and wide spread and didn't have the mats to do falls and rolls etc.  The easiest way to incorporate this back into your study is to study both the attack and the defense in kenpo.  For example, take any "grab" defense and put it into the context of why someone from Judo or Jujitsu would be grabbing you that way.  "Wrist grabs" now take the shape of them trying to to do a wrist lock or throw.  Study the "attack" and train to attack your partner in that way.  Once you have learned to apply the attack, then you work on the kenpo defense of that technique on how to counter it.

This was how many of the kenpo wazas originated, they were counters to Danzan Ryu attacks.  I believe if you search around on this site, someone took all of the American kenpo techniques and added the jujitsu back in and created a list.  Also, David German was a kenpo blackbelt who also incorporated more jujitsu aspects into his kenpo when he created his own offshoot style.


----------

